# Alfine 8/crankset quetion



## akclimber49 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am going to be building a Jones diamond frame. I am going to use an Alfine 8 hub been wanting to build a bike around this hub for sometime! I have a couple of questions. THe chain line 41.8 is tight I am having trouble finding a crankset that gets me there.

I want to use a surly mr whirly crankset but I am not sure it will work? 

I have read that some flip the cog and that widens the chain line a bit. Any suggestions would be appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

akclimber49 said:


> I have read that some flip the cog and that widens the chain line a bit.


You're right. I believe it ends up being 47.5mm with the cog flipped. The clearance is tight but it works.


----------

